
‘Carbon removal is now a thing’: Radical fixes get a boost at climate talks - glhaynes
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/carbon-removal-is-now-a-thing-radical-fixes-get-a-boost-at-climate-talks/2018/12/11/d22efd40-fd01-11e8-83c0-b06139e540e5_story.html
======
sharemywin
shouldn't there be a tax paid by the producers to cover it?

